# Wifi thermostat for two-wire system



## mrubenzahl (Oct 24, 2021)

Looking to add a wifi thermostat (e.g. Ecobee, Nest, Honeywell) to a home with just two wires (red and white) running to each thermostat. Heat only. I read 24 volts AC on the wires when they are open

I want to have just one ecobee for the main floor, the other two can remain on dumb thermostats. 

Possible?


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, we're a tradesmen only site.

Please use our sister site DIYCHATROOM.COM, thank you.

Thread closed.


----------

